# KYB agx struts for 94 sentra LE



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

I see on this forum many 94 sentra owners talking about these struts on their cars. One thread mentioned P-S-T as a supplier. when I check their site, they only show availability on 1995 and up sentras. 
whats up with this? do they just not list them, or have they become unavailable for this model? I hope not....anyone know? I have ordered their catalog and hopefully they will be in there.


thanks, Russellc


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Russellc said:


> *I see on this forum many 94 sentra owners talking about these struts on their cars. One thread mentioned P-S-T as a supplier. when I check their site, they only show availability on 1995 and up sentras.
> whats up with this? do they just not list them, or have they become unavailable for this model? I hope not....anyone know? I have ordered their catalog and hopefully they will be in there.
> 
> 
> thanks, Russellc *


Yes, they should have them. I've contacted them before. They've got a pretty good price for them too. Call them and find out to be certain.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*PST in NJ*

I purchased my AGX's from PST about 3 yrs ago. At the time cost me $389 shipped from NJ to AZ.... took them 4 days or so. I remember is showing for 95+ and having a 94 I questioned it. Off hand I think dho is right... they have them for B13s, just not listed. I had no problems from them and would recommend their business. Unless you can get it somewhere cheaper than their going rate.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

They do not list them, but they do carry them, you just have to place the order over the phone.


----------



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

I called P-S-T friday afternoon, and yes they do still stock them, and the price with delivery is still 389.00


----------

